# CloudLinux, kernelcare, reboot server to apply kernel updates



## Medha Hosting (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm running a box with CloudLinux and kernel care.

Having just updated cPanel to 66.0.17, the message "You must reboot the server to apply kernel updates" appears WHM at the top right.

I've checked some other forum messages and they seem to indicate that this may have been resolved for 66.0.17.


----------



## web-project (Nov 20, 2017)

the issue is resolved but not in 66.0.17 version, we are using v68.0.14 and no such issue anymore.


----------



## WSWD (Dec 13, 2017)

web-project said:


> the issue is resolved but not in 66.0.17 version, we are using v68.0.14 and no such issue anymore.



Not quite. We are using 68.0.20 and have this same issue on multiple servers. The cPanel folks have no clue why. The CloudLinux people have no clue why. The answer from both is to just reboot the servers. No thanks!


----------

